# What cities in Mexico have fiber optic Internet?



## LiamHidalgo

Hi, I need fast Internet for work, and am wondering which cities in Mexico have fiber optic Internet? I know Mexico City, Guadalajara, and Monterrey do. Are there any others? Thanks!


----------



## modeeper

Sweet Jesus how I want fiber! Right, GDL yes .. but if you live slightly outside of the city, no.


----------



## AlanMexicali

I see Telmex installing it in our city of San Lis Potosi the last couple of years and still going at it. I would guess all cities have some áreas done and are doing more áreas as time goes on. The same as in the US in the early and middle 90s I suspect.


----------



## TundraGreen

modeeper said:


> Sweet Jesus how I want fiber! Right, GDL yes .. but if you live slightly outside of the city, no.


I'm in the middle of Gdl and it is not here yet. There are signs about it all around me, but I asked a technician working in the neighborhood a few months ago, and he said it is not in my neighborhood yet. I think we are not upscale enough for it to be a priority.


----------



## modeeper

I'll edit this down:

Mexico is a massive country that concentrates a huge chunk of its urban population in three metropolitan areas: México City, Guadalajara, and Monterrey. The greater México City Area, which includes the 60 municipalities that make up the State of Mexico, has the highest population density in the country and one of the highest in the world with more than 21 million people.

So, where do you want to live in Mexico to have access to the fastest Internet? The answer, surprisingly, with an aggregated PCMag score of 48.2, is Ciudad Victoria, Tamaulipas, a city of 305,155 inhabitants. When we dig a little deeper, it becomes apparent that the score is the result of one ISP scoring remarkably well: Axtel with a PCMag score of 68.8. The other three providers in Ciudad Victoria top out at a pitiful PCMag score of 5.4. Since only a few people are likely to live in Ciudad Victoria, it's fortunate that the next two areas with the fastest Internet speeds are municipalities of the two largest cities: México City and Monterrey. The municipality-wide PCMag Index Scores for Coyoacán, a neighborhood in México City, (25.4) and Monterrey (24.6), represent very respectable averages that would be the envy of most any U.S. broadband customer.

México City
El D.F. (for Federal District), as it's commonly referred to in Spanish, is the capital of the entire country—it's surrounded by the State of Mexico. The combined population of both, 21 million, places it just behind the size of Seoul, South Korea. The sheer density means that anyone living in the Greater México City area is spoiled for choices of ISP providers.

In México City proper, the country-wide first and second place winners swap spots with Totalplay, landing in first place with a PCMag Speed Index score of 41.1, and Axtel, coming in second with a PCMag score of 34.0. Totalplay pulls this off with a smoking fast average download speed of 50.3 Mbps compared to 34.7 Mbps for Axtel. The one caveat to these results is that* if upload speed maters to you, you're far better off with Axtel*, which has an average upload speed of 31.1 Mbps, compared to the rather anemic 4.2 Mbps that Totalplay averaged.

I work on the Internet too. Upload is what I need. I tried to get Axtel. Not available in my area.


----------



## LiamHidalgo

I'm in the middle of Guadalajara, and have fiber optic Internet. When I got here I looked for the Telmex "fiber optic here" signs on phone booths. When I went to the local Telmex office to sign up the service rep needed me to get the phone number (Telmex account number) of a neighbor, to be sure I could get fiber in the building I'm in. The service has been great (100 mbps down and 20 up), and very reliable.


----------



## lat19n

LiamHidalgo said:


> Hi, I need fast Internet for work, and am wondering which cities in Mexico have fiber optic Internet? I know Mexico City, Guadalajara, and Monterrey do. Are there any others? Thanks!


It really comes down to which neighborhoods have fiber, not cities. We had fiber the first year we were here but then moved further out of town. Now we have Telmex VDSL (20/5) which is very reliable (landline/internet). Telmex has no interest in providing us with fiber. Late last year the neighborhood approached a company call Izzi and they ran fiber to every lot. Our utilities are all underground and Izzi was here for months. They ran cable to the same box as Telmex in front of our house but we have not signed up.

We no longer use the internet for work but we do have a roku device and stream lots of TV/movies. I go through 2 different routers and a VPN. 20 mbs is plenty for our needs.


----------



## modeeper

*(100 mbps down and 20 up)*

I'm jealous, I get 3.5. I figure you need 5-6 to stream.
I had 10 at my former rental, paid for 6.

I know how you an get 5-600 but you can't download.


----------



## NCas

Here in TJ you can get fiber optic as high as 500Mbps down 50 up with TotalPlay. But be forewarned that any support from them after installation is thru phone only with people reading from a script. I used to have issues first month with them but thus far I've been nice and stable.


----------



## gringotim

Puerto Vallarta does, at least in some parts. Telmex was supposed to install ours first week of January, then said the 15th or 16th, guess what? still waiting...:doh:




LiamHidalgo said:


> Hi, I need fast Internet for work, and am wondering which cities in Mexico have fiber optic Internet? I know Mexico City, Guadalajara, and Monterrey do. Are there any others? Thanks!


----------



## NCas

gringotim said:


> Puerto Vallarta does, at least in some parts. Telmex was supposed to install ours first week of January, then said the 15th or 16th, guess what? still waiting...:doh:


Most of the time they don't even know they just make something up to tell the customers. When I moved to a new house in Queretaro I could only get DSL from them. However, they said that they were going to install fiber optic in my area within a year. I was at that house for two years and still no fiber optic.


----------



## wkramer

Fiber is available in Cuernavaca depending on where you live. I have Infinitum 200mb and actually get close to that speed most of the time.


----------



## Shiekron

gringotim said:


> Puerto Vallarta does, at least in some parts. Telmex was supposed to install ours first week of January, then said the 15th or 16th, guess what? still waiting...:doh:


Curious, did you ever get it installed?

And if so, what are the speeds like, and what is the reliability?

Sharing some speedtest results would be awesome 

I'm thinking of moving there, so I'm trying to see which Colonias to move near to , to have access to their fiber there.

Thanks!


----------



## lagoloo

Guadalajara has it. A company is supposedly going to put it the Ajijic area if there are enough prepaid-for-a year persons interested. So far, they are waiting to get enough of those signed up before starting the work.
I commend you on wisely making your inquiries about this before moving. In the Ajijic-Chapala area there have been lots of complaints about the situation from people who didn't, and moved first.
Good luck!


----------



## TundraGreen

lagoloo said:


> Guadalajara has it. A company is supposedly going to put it the Ajijic area if there are enough prepaid-for-a year persons interested. So far, they are waiting to get enough of those signed up before starting the work.
> I commend you on wisely making your inquiries about this before moving. In the Ajijic-Chapala area there have been lots of complaints about the situation from people who didn't, and moved first.
> Good luck!


Guadalajara is a big city. It may have fiber in some areas. I see signs claiming it is available from TelMex in some neighborhoods. It is not in my neighborhood however. I have cable from Megacable and routinely get 25 Mbps down and 5 Mpbs up.


----------



## JRinPV

Most of PV has, including Colonia Emiliano Zapata, in PV has fibre, and I know they laid a main line across the river 2-3 years ago, but still waiting on my side, El Caloso. 😡


----------



## dogtags

I'd also check with the wireless companies. They now offer unlimited wireless at home using a hotspot. The speed varies with the strength of signal, but I've measured well over 10 (up to 14) Mbps with both Telcel and AT&T. Process for low speed (about. 5Mbps) is MXN 199, and high speed is MXN 349 (per month). 

I'm planning to use this. If you move within Mexico, you can take the device and service with you, but it has to be at a fixed location always.


----------



## rmajijic

As mentioned above. Ajijic and the Lake Chapala area was waiting to see if there was going to be enough subscribers to start the project. Happily, they have raised enough money and the project is a go ahead. So put Lake Chapala on your list. The first people should be connected by the end of the year.


----------



## TundraGreen

rmajijic said:


> As mentioned above. Ajijic and the Lake Chapala area was waiting to see if there was going to be enough subscribers to start the project. Happily, they have raised enough money and the project is a go ahead. So put Lake Chapala on your list. The first people should be connected by the end of the year.


Is Ajijic different than the rest of Mexico? Does the "end of the year" mean "ahorita", i.e. some day, or does it really mean the end of this year?


----------



## rmajijic

LOL One never knows for sure!


----------



## Infidel_jack

*I like beer and pulque.*



LiamHidalgo said:


> Hi, I need fast Internet for work, and am wondering which cities in Mexico have fiber optic Internet? I know Mexico City, Guadalajara, and Monterrey do. Are there any others? Thanks!


I live in Durango, DGO. I have Megacable and they offer 100MBS which means 50 -70 actual. Uploads are about 10% of the download speed. I do not know if they are using fiber optic but it is adequate for my use. I am 72 and not a gamer and do not do uploads outside of an occasional photo or email.

I have had Megacable 4 1/2 yrs. They have been reliable without many outages.
Axtel may offer higher speeds in some areas.


Hope this is helpful.
Infidel_jack
Durango


----------

